# Infloor hydronic laid over non-insulated existing slab on grade.



## dynamicus (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking for advise on laying infloor heating onto of existing non-insulated slab on grade. What type of insulated vapor barrier can be used without lifting the floor more than 2" to 3" like foam board would?


----------

